# can dogs get food poisoning?



## Dee72 (Dec 31, 2013)

this may sound stupid but for a human you can't defrost meat then refreeze it because you might get some form of food poisoning but can I do that for a dog? I'm no expert but to me their stomach's are made of sturdier stuff.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Years ago I asked the Vet that very same question (Can dogs get food poisoning?), and he said that yes, dogs do suffer from the same foodborne illnesses that humans do. But in your case, the freeze - defrost - refreeze cycle would only be risky if the food was defrosted for too long (like more than three days). Too long, and it could spoil just like anything else. If the defrost was brief, though, the only thing that would suffer would be the food quality... it might not taste its very best.


----------

